
Ask HN: Best way to develop multi platform apps? - superasn
I was thinking of using Electron but see that a lot of people complain about it (memory hog, slow.. just saw it again in the slack thread).<p>Previously I used Adobe Air (long back) but it too suffered from same issues.<p>So what is the best way to create an app that can be compiled and distributed on Windows(exe), Macos (dmg), Android (apk), iOS (ipa?), Linux easily?
======
valeg
[https://www.wxwidgets.org/about/](https://www.wxwidgets.org/about/)

------
billconan
You can try qt.io (using qml）

